# White Screen Of Crashed FA?



## Charrio (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol, just tried to comment and now all i get is the white screen of FA crash, any of you too getting this?


----------



## Zentio (Dec 9, 2007)

Yep I got it too, just have to wait it out like always...


----------



## Sukebepanda (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm getting the same white screen


----------



## TheGru (Dec 9, 2007)

FA seemed to be having a WSOD(White Screen Of Death) these days. The coders will fix it soon.


----------



## Allan (Dec 9, 2007)

Charrio said:
			
		

> Lol, just tried to comment and now all i get is the white screen of FA crash, any of you too getting this?



Yeah, I just got it, too. Just after I added an artist to my watch list....BAM!!


----------



## xainy (Dec 9, 2007)

...

SIGH.


----------



## Yuki_Fox (Dec 9, 2007)

Yep, I am getting it.


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 9, 2007)

Mines a shade of grey but I think that's my monitor settings.


----------



## Zekumas (Dec 9, 2007)

Yup I do Charrio


----------



## rednec0 (Dec 9, 2007)

*launches a nuke towards new jersey and puts on some shades* told ya that state was nothing but trouble, folks


----------



## FalIndelstan (Dec 9, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Mines a shade of grey but I think that's my monitor settings.



Oh, no! GSOD! D8

Hm. Frankly, I like the grey screen better than white.

But I like no screen of death most of all. =/


----------



## Charrio (Dec 9, 2007)

Zekumas said:
			
		

> Yup I do Charrio



Mew, well hope it is just a short term prob and not a task that takes days to fix, tho i would wait as long as it takes, i do love FA, the community rocks here and is way more vocal and friendly then on other sites i have been on.


----------



## shetira (Dec 9, 2007)

Hrmph... just when I was in the middle of something too. As usual. I swear, the FA gremlins always time the beginning their outages just for when I'm all involved in the site. I think we need to call pest control and send those gremlins back where they belong!


----------



## Charrio (Dec 9, 2007)

shetira said:
			
		

> Hrmph... just when I was in the middle of something too. As usual. I swear, the FA gremlins always time the beginning their outages just for when I'm all involved in the site. I think we need to call pest control and send those gremlins back where they belong!



Lol, DeviantArt? Where my comments wont clear for hours past my actual deletion


----------



## Lig (Dec 9, 2007)

Yup I'm getting it too. *Sits back and waits patiently for the infinite white void to go away.*


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm betting the RAM drive wiped itself again.

I think a failsafe should be set up to restore the contents of said RAM drive from disk if it's lost, possibly with some basic instructions held in the volatile RAM to execute a disk-based program to do it.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Dec 9, 2007)

....

This new server is too unstable...

Perhaps it keeps trying to divide by 0 or something....

>.<


----------



## xxdarkdemonessxx911 (Dec 10, 2007)

i was in the middle of uploading a pic D:


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Dec 10, 2007)

xxdarkdemonessxx911 said:
			
		

> i was in the middle of uploading a pic D:



And I was getting ready to upload _your_ pic. Double drat.


----------



## guyver47 (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm also getting the "WSCF" 

You're not alone in the issue, but I guess all we can do is wait it out until we  see a site status post.


----------



## chrysolithos (Dec 10, 2007)

Waaaa! I need my FA Fix. Make it not happen!!!


----------



## xxdarkdemonessxx911 (Dec 10, 2007)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:
			
		

> xxdarkdemonessxx911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dammit >.<


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 10, 2007)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> I'm betting the RAM drive wiped itself again.
> 
> I think a failsafe should be set up to restore the contents of said RAM drive from disk if it's lost, possibly with some basic instructions held in the volatile RAM to execute a disk-based program to do it.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Dec 10, 2007)

*growls and begins to sharpen his teeth*


----------



## Charrio (Dec 10, 2007)

WOOT BACK UP!!!!


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Dec 10, 2007)

Yay, FA's oars are back in the water!


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Dec 10, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Ceceil Felias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's going straight in my massive writhing pile of saved images. XD


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm still wondering why there was a conveniently placed hammer in this room.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Dec 10, 2007)

For the sake of providing us entertainment when there was little else to do but come up with inane sysadminry ideas and/or bitch about downtime?

Maybe it's a maaagic hammer.


----------

